# Radon Swoop AL 8.0 Lieferstatus



## KnutWalfisch (17. Juli 2022)

Moin Leute.

Seit Dienstag kann man das Swoop AL 8.0 bestellen. In Größe M ist es etwa Donnerstag wieder von der Seite verschwunden (nicht ausverkauft o.ä. sondern einfach nicht mehr angezeigt - in der Geo Ansicht ist die Größe aber rot hinterlegt).

Seit Freitag ist das XL grün ab Lager sofort verfügbar und das L weiterhin erwartet ab KW 28 (diese Woche). Hat jemand von euch schon eine Versandbestätigung für ein L oder XL bekommen? Ich habe mein L Dienstag direkt vormittags bestellt, als es bestellbar wurde und bisher (Sonntag) nichts.


----------



## KnutWalfisch (18. Juli 2022)

So. Es ist Montag und scheinbar geht der Versand jetzt los. Habe eben meine Mail von DHL bekommen...

M und XL sind jetzt auf Lager und L vorbestellbar mit unbekanntem Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnutWalfisch (21. Juli 2022)

Gestern (mittwoch) ist das Bike angekommen und alle größen sind im Shop verfügbar. Auch in der gehobenen 9.0 Version.


----------



## AnonBer (21. Juli 2022)

Hallo Knut, 
ich würde mich sehr über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht freuen!  
Du sprichst ja von der „gehobenen 9.0 Version“ - dabei ist die 9er Version doch auf den ersten Blick niedriger ausgestattet oder täusche ich mich? 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## KnutWalfisch (23. Juli 2022)

AnonBer schrieb:


> Hallo Knut,
> ich würde mich sehr über einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht freuen!
> Du sprichst ja von der „gehobenen 9.0 Version“ - dabei ist die 9er Version doch auf den ersten Blick niedriger ausgestattet oder täusche ich mich?
> Liebe Grüße


Moin 

Ich würde sagen, dass ich für ein fundiertes Review zu wenig Ahnung habe.

Ich habe aber auch den Eindruck, bei dem 8er mehr für mein Geld zu bekommen. Die Einzelteile, die beim 9er verbaut sind sind aber großteils teurer und wohl durchaus höherwertig. Einzig die Magura Bremsen am 8er finde ich wirklich besser aber das ist hochgradig subjektiv. Am 9er bietet besonders die GRIP 2 Kartusche in der Gabel deutlich mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Dazu die etwas höhere Gangbandbreite sind wohl die klaren Vorteile des 9er. DT Swiss und maxxis statt sunringle und Schwalbe sind wohl auch wieder irgendwo zwischen subjektiv bis real besser. Auf jeden Fall ist das 9er etwas leichter als das 8er. Alles zusammen war für mich nicht ausreichend, um die 600€ Differenz zu rechtfertigen (für meine mich beratenden Freunde schon).

Als Erfahrung zu meinem Swoop 8.0 kann ich nur sagen, dass alle Teile dran waren, die dran sein sollten und alles ordentlich gefettet war. Leider so stark, dass hier und da fett aus den Lagern quoll und erstmal weggewischt werden musste. Auch am vorderen Bremssattel fand sich einiges an Öl. Zum fahren finde ich leider morgen erst die Zeit und werde dann feststellen, ob die aktuell vorne, wie hinten mangelnde Bremsleistung am Öl oder am "nicht eingebremst sein" liegt. Außerdem wirkt das Rad deutlich schwerer als die für M angegebenen 15,5 kg. Ist ja aber auch L. Ich wiege das leider sehr unprofessionell mit einer ungenauen Personenwaage und komme auf schwankende 16,2 bis 16,8kg. Wenn ich das Mal mit einer besseren Waage hinbekomme, schreibe ich das hier rein.


----------



## KnutWalfisch (25. Juli 2022)

Das Öl auf dem Bremssattel scheint nicht an die Scheibe oder Beläge gekommen zu sein. Das Einbremsen dauert aber. Vorne (wo das Öl war) sind jetzt langsam stoppies möglich. Hinterrad blockieren aber noch nicht möglich. Habe aber auch den ganzen Tag praktisch nur vorne gebremst, weil ich wissen wollte, ob die Bremse wieder wird.


----------



## z3rberus (26. Juli 2022)

Ich hab mein Swoop 10 AL seit letztem Wochenende - hatte es mir im Megastore reservieren lassen.
Ist schon ein mega gutes Gerät. Auch am Aufbauzustand gibts nix zu meckern.
Laut Website soll es in M 14,7 Kg wiegen. Ich hab mit Pedalen (LINK) - diese wiegen ca. 360g - 15,4 Kg gewogen bei XL Rahmen - kommt also gut hin.

Leider sind bei meiner MT7 die 2 finger Hebel verbaut - ich hatte vorher MT5/Shigura und mich an die brachiale Power und 1 Finger hebel gewöhnt.


----------

